# Green Mountain Grills



## pars

Anyone here own one ? I saw these when I was down in Florida at the Plant City Pig Jam. I liked them a lot and plan to buy their largest model "Jim Bowie " in April. The folks I talked to at the competition couldn't say enough good things about them.
Lots of videos on their web site and on YouTube .
Never used pellets before - but sounding better and better. 
Any thoughts - ideas or info would be much appreciated.


----------



## lee 277

I'm sure it's a nice grill. I ordered a Traeger the other day myself. They are about the same grills.


----------



## flyweed

I have a GMG Daniel Boone...they are great units! Traeger and GMG's aren't even close.  GMG's are much more sturdy and heavy duty in their construction. Traegers are now being built in china.

If you search GMG here on the forums you should find lots of posts on the subject.  I use the Daniel Boone for pretty  much all my smoking now!! 

Dan


----------



## mossymo

I have heard nothing but good things about the Green Mountain pellet grills, sound like they are good product for the price. 

My wife and I have a Yoder YS640 and are very happy with it (Love it!). Before you make a decision on a product make sure and research everything available on the market. There are some good bargains on pellet grills out there because they are not a popular brand name yet... Rec Tec is a new comer that offers a lot of grill for the price.

In my opinion compare warranty, thickness of the metal used in the construction, total weight of the unit, temperature ranges and square inches of grate space. Also be aware some pellet smokers are not designed to be a grill, if your going with pellet it might as well be able to both grill and smoke... nothing like a steak off a wood fried grill!

Good luck and let us know which one you decide on!


----------



## lee 277

Your phone is made over seas and so is a lot of the parts in your American made car like the steel.


----------



## bakedbean1970

I researched the green mountain daniel boone this fall when it was on the local radio auction.  It is also made in china.  Looked like a nice unit though.  Cant get to hung up on made in china unless you can afford to spend over $1000.


----------



## russ257

i have had no problems with mine.


----------



## mackbrad

I just got my gmg Daniel Boone love it so far only 1 cook but love it


----------



## beernuts

I've had my GMG DB for almost a month now and done probably three cooks a week on it.  That includes in temps near or below zero.  I am very pleased with the quality of the food it produces and once you get to know the pit virtually anything is possible.  The only bomb I've had so far is a butt roast that dried out.  That was a combination of trying to be too precise with the temps and falling asleep during the cook.  Total operator error....


----------



## reefer

I had a jim bowie for 2 years. I liked it. It just didnt give that smokey goodness like charcoal/stick burners. I know smoke is to compliment the meat but the smoke flavor was pretty absent from most smokes on the GMG. I never had anything bad though! Everything tasted great and was tender! just not smokey. I just sold it and ordered a Lang.


----------



## david taylor

Do not buy a Green Mountain Grill!

They work great for a few bags of pellets, and then the problems begin.

Do you're research on the internet thoroughly.  There is post after post  of people with the same issues.

GMG customer support is absolutely frustrating to say he least.  They are impossible to get a hold of and they do not care about satisfying their customers.

My bit of advice, go with anything else, do not waste your money on this overseas made garbage!


----------



## geaux lsutigers

I have a Memphis Pro and just bought a GMG DC. It had an extra grease plate and I called GMG. They responded and explained the extra plate. I bought the DC because it's small and just right for two. I use the Pro for larger cooks. The pellet site I post on has a large GMG section and they love their smokers/grills. If you can't afford a pellet smoker don't run the  product down.


----------



## geaux lsutigers

I have a Memphis Pro and just bought a GMG DC. It had an extra grease plate and I called GMG. They responded and explained the extra plate. I bought the DC because it's small and just right for two. I use the Pro for larger cooks. The pellet site I post on has a large GMG section and they love their smokers/grills. If you can't afford a pellet smoker don't run the  product down.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

I've had my GMG DB for a year now & I have had the opposite experience as stated by David a couple posts up.  My grill runs spot on & I have run a lot of pellets thru it.... A lot !  

I did have the low pellet sensor malfunction on me after a few months, called the folks I bought it from and had a new sensor sent Next Day Air !  Now, to me, that's customer service !  Two more examples of the service I've received from this dealer is when I bought it, it was over the phone & the guy delivered it.... The dealer is bout 60 miles away !  I put it together and was having issues the first start up, called him.... Mind you this is 8:00 on a Sat. night... So happened he was camping in the area & on his way home.... He stopped by my house at 9:00 again this is Sat. night & helped me figure out the issue !  It was nothing wrong with the grill, when I put it together I got a wire tangled up in a small fan so the grill was not allowed to work correctly !  

Sorry if you've had a bad experience David, but it's not all dealers..... As stated above, there's three examples of superior customer service in my book !


----------



## cactusron

David Taylor said:


> Do not buy a Green Mountain Grill!
> 
> They work great for a few bags of pellets, and then the problems begin.
> 
> Do you're research on the internet thoroughly.  There is post after post  of people with the same issues.
> 
> GMG customer support is absolutely frustrating to say he least.  They are impossible to get a hold of and they do not care about satisfying their customers.
> 
> My bit of advice, go with anything else, do not waste your money on this overseas made garbage!



I've had a Jim Bowie since late June.  Once set up, I asked support if my grill needed any firmware updates.  The local GMG rep Jason, came out to my house the next day and updated the firmware.  I then received the new wifi controller in September which failed shortly after.  I called support, promptly connected to a tech, went through some troubleshooting, determined that the new controller was indeed bad.  They sent me a new one, no charge.  My temp prob failed, likely because I wasn't careful and let it get wet.  Our local rep Jason once again came to the rescue.  He gave me one from his stock to gelt me up and running for Thanksgiving.   I call that great customer service! 

 I cook on it two to three times a week with no problems.  I vacuum it out every three to four cooks, use quality pellets, and pre-heat the grill a good half hour before placing the meat on the grill.  The only issues I have are the self induced issues.  I highly recommend the GMG product line for price, features, and support!

Regarding origin of manufacture. You'll not likely find anything American made for the price.  If I could afford a Yoder or a Cookshack, I'd buy it.  And I'd say there are very few of us that can say that everything in our possession is truly 100% American made.


----------



## dgodke

I agree with everyone on the GMG EXCEPT David Taylor

I have 2 DB's and 1 DC,  my brother in law is the GMG Dealer and I help in in sales and customer services.  I work with Customer Service at GMG, they are GREAT.  They really do care.

Love my GMG


----------



## dougm722

I have had a GMG for 3 1/2 years now and I love it! Dave above must work for the competition. The grill works great, any issues I had was mostly operator error in which GMG support helped me. Yes you do not get the heavy smoke flavor. Pellet grills are noted for a slightly less smokey flavor (it's actually a blessing for me, the heavy smoke flavor does not agree with me). I get great smoke rings on my meat and great taste on everything I cook and smoke. If you want the heavy smoke flavor, go to Austin Tx., or buy a smoker that uses wood only. GMG support is great, may have to leave a message but they will get back to you. All in all, love it!


----------



## formerjarhead

I just got mine today and am seasoning it as I type! There is a new grease pan and an extra panel to go on top. They have holes in the grease pan and the other panel is to sit on top and you either place it to have the holes open or closed depending on if you are planning on low and slow or going to attempt to sear some meat. The heat shield will eventually be made to do something similar so you can sear easier and get higher temps. If you decide to get one try to get one of these so when the updated heat shield comes out it will be less parts to get. I will try to make a post once they come out and I get one installed so I can make a review of it but so far everything is going well and I am looking forward to using the GMG as soon as possible. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## phrett

I've had my DB for over 4 years and it has been a great unit, only surpassed by the GMG customer service who have upgraded things on their own initiative, not at a request of mine or complaint.  It has been flawless in operation and I could not ask for a better unit.  I've cooked on about every unit by every pellet grill maker and cannot find any faults with the GMG.. Yes, the Memphis Elite is a Cadillac, but my DB gets me home as well as a Kia.  Bang for the buck you can't beat a GMG.   Some may have had issues, but GMG supports their product and does everything to resolve unhappy customer short of buying them a golden cow!


----------



## inkjunkie

Been tossing around getting a DB unit. Retailer I stopped at in town just so happens to be the local Warranty center. Do have a question, and this is why I have yet to buy one...

Can searing be done on it? I know that is what is claimed but am in the dark as to how things can be seared without direct heat...or a very high amount of indirect heat...but what the hell do I know....


----------



## seenred

inkjunkie said:


> Been tossing around getting a DB unit. Retailer I stopped at in town just so happens to be the local Warranty center. Do have a question, and this is why I have yet to buy one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can searing be done on it? I know that is what is claimed but am in the dark as to how things can be seared without direct heat...or a very high amount of indirect heat...but what the hell do I know....



Maybe a GMG owner will chime in with more specific info about a DB setup, but here's how I sear with my Rec Tec...and it's a similar design to the DB:

I remove the grease drip pan, which acts as a heat shield, and lay a sheet of foil in the bottom of the barrel to catch any grease.  Then I change out the regular stainless grates on the right side of the barrel for my set of Grill Grates (hardened aluminum, heat-radiating design).   This setup technically isn't completely direct, open-flame grilling, because I leave the heat diffuser in place over the fire pot...but its pretty close, and those Grill Grates get hot enough to put a nice sear on a steak with this setup when I set the Rec Tec's  controller to 500*.

Red


----------



## inkjunkie

SeenRed said:


> inkjunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been tossing around getting a DB unit. Retailer I stopped at in town just so happens to be the local Warranty center. Do have a question, and this is why I have yet to buy one...
> 
> Can searing be done on it? I know that is what is claimed but am in the dark as to how things can be seared without direct heat...or a very high amount of indirect heat...but what the hell do I know....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a GMG owner will chime in with more specific info about a DB setup, but here's how I sear with my Rec Tec...and it's a similar design to the DB:
> 
> I remove the grease drip pan, which acts as a heat shield, and lay a sheet of foil in the bottom of the barrel to catch any grease. Then I change out the regular stainless grates on the right side of the barrel for my set of Grill Grates (hardened aluminum, heat-radiating design). This setup technically isn't completely direct, open-flame grilling, because I leave the heat diffuser in place over the fire pot...but its pretty close, and those Grill Grates get hot enough to put a nice sear on a steak with this setup when I set the Rec Tec's controller to 500*.
> 
> Red
Click to expand...

Hopefully a GMG owner will chime in shortly, getting kind of anxious. Have looked at the Rec Tec site several times, would really like to a Rec Tec over the GMG just the budget is going to have a problem with it. May just wait a while. I have a BGE that I use for burgers/steaks etc. Have grown tired of the lighting process, perhaps I have just gotten lazy....make that lazier.....


----------



## seenred

inkjunkie said:


> Hopefully a GMG owner will chime in shortly, getting kind of anxious. Have looked at the Rec Tec site several times, would really like to a Rec Tec over the GMG just the budget is going to have a problem with it. May just wait a while. I have a BGE that I use for burgers/steaks etc. Have grown tired of the lighting process, perhaps I have just gotten lazy....make that lazier.....



Send Justin (WaterinHoleBrew) a PM...he owns a Daniel Boone, and I'm sure he'd be happy to help out any way he can and answer all your quetions.  He's always my 'go to' guy with GMG questions...super-nice guy who always ready to lend a hand.

Red


----------



## inkjunkie

SeenRed said:


> inkjunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully a GMG owner will chime in shortly, getting kind of anxious. Have looked at the Rec Tec site several times, would really like to a Rec Tec over the GMG just the budget is going to have a problem with it. May just wait a while. I have a BGE that I use for burgers/steaks etc. Have grown tired of the lighting process, perhaps I have just gotten lazy....make that lazier.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send Justin (WaterinHoleBrew) a PM...he owns a Daniel Boone, and I'm sure he'd be happy to help out any way he can and answer all your quetions.  He's always my 'go to' guy with GMG questions...super-nice guy who always ready to lend a hand.
> 
> Red
Click to expand...

Will do,  Thank You Sir


----------



## wildwilly

I have had a few problems and they always have been resolved by customer support.


----------



## trooms8

Hi All,

I am looking into purchasing a GMG Daniel Boone shortly, but don't want to constantly wheel it from my garage to the backyard before/after each smoke. Does anyone leave their smoker 100% outside with a cover? I would hate to destroy the smoker within the first couple years by letting it sit in the elements if it can't handle them.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## inkjunkie

trooms8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a GMG Daniel Boone shortly, but don't want to constantly wheel it from my garage to the backyard before/after each smoke. Does anyone leave their smoker 100% outside with a cover? I would hate to destroy the smoker within the first couple years by letting it sit in the elements if it can't handle them.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


This is one of the reasons I decided against getting one...there are more like the indirect cooking. Have a Big Green Egg,  only time that annoying PITA place setter/pizza stone is on there is when I  am going low and slow....otherwise it sits in the garage. Took damn near 20 minutes to make burgers on it with that in there


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

trooms8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a GMG Daniel Boone shortly, but don't want to constantly wheel it from my garage to the backyard before/after each smoke. Does anyone leave their smoker 100% outside with a cover? I would hate to destroy the smoker within the first couple years by letting it sit in the elements if it can't handle them.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I have a DB & like it a bunch.... I don't keep mine outside, but that's just me.  I know some folks that use these in comps & all kinds of weather.  Also they make some real nice covers if ya was gonna keep it outside... I'd get the cover & you'd be fine to leave it outside I think !  Maybe go to the GMG site & drop them a line about your concerns...  They've always been great help when I've needed anything !  Hope this helps & if ya have any more questions, just ask or send me a p.m. & I'll be happy to help what I can !


----------



## inkjunkie

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I have a DB & like it a bunch.... I don't keep mine outside, but that's just me.  I know some folks that use these in comps & all kinds of weather.  Also they make some real nice covers if ya was gonna keep it outside... I'd get the cover & you'd be fine to leave it outside I think !  Maybe go to the GMG site & drop them a line about your concerns...  They've always been great help when I've needed anything !  Hope this helps & if ya have any more questions, just ask or send me a p.m. & I'll be happy to help what I can !


Safe to assume that if the grill is left outside, even covered, the hopper should be emptied first, to avoid the pellets from becoming sponges?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

inkjunkie said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a DB & like it a bunch.... I don't keep mine outside, but that's just me.  I know some folks that use these in comps & all kinds of weather.  Also they make some real nice covers if ya was gonna keep it outside... I'd get the cover & you'd be fine to leave it outside I think !  Maybe go to the GMG site & drop them a line about your concerns...  They've always been great help when I've needed anything !  Hope this helps & if ya have any more questions, just ask or send me a p.m. & I'll be happy to help what I can !
> 
> 
> 
> Safe to assume that if the grill is left outside, even covered, the hopper should be emptied first, to avoid the pellets from becoming sponges?
Click to expand...


IMO, not necessarily.... My cover goes on really snug, so I don't think that'd be a problem... However, ya may need to take into consideration the climate ya live... For example where I live, our humidity is quite low, so I wouldn't be worried on that.... But if I lived in a humid area, that may affect the pellets.... Not sure, but is possible !


----------



## phrett

I've had my DB for many yeasr, one of them kept outside under a GMG cover.  Here in WI it can be humid and cold.  Pellets were never affected in the hopper at any time.  The only issue I saw was that during the warmer times condensation would occur under the cover from the lack cover warming the air underneath quicker that the metal on the grill.  The surface finish suffered a bit, but never affected operation or pellets.  Even outside in rain and snow wqithout the cover when cooking moisture never entered the hopper more than the ambiet humidity, and a cover won'
t protect against that anyways.


----------



## irwinwd

Just got a Jim Bowie yesterday. It did great with 2 whole chickens today. Looking forward too using it more. The wifi is great.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

irwinwd said:


> Just got a Jim Bowie yesterday. It did great with 2 whole chickens today. Looking forward too using it more. The wifi is great.



Very cool, hope you enjoy your JB as much as I enjoy my DB !


----------



## backyardsmokin

trooms8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a GMG Daniel Boone shortly, but don't want to constantly wheel it from my garage to the backyard before/after each smoke. Does anyone leave their smoker 100% outside with a cover? I would hate to destroy the smoker within the first couple years by letting it sit in the elements if it can't handle them.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I have had a GMG Jim Bowie for a little more than two years.  I keep it outside 100% under a GMG cover.  Being in California, I have not had any issues with the pellets being stored in there.  I hasve gone for 3 to 4 months between smokes sometimes and I have never had an issue firing it back up.  It collects a little dusts here and there from the few times it was out for a few days without the cover, but it is nothing that a quick sponge bath has not cleaned up.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

BackyardSmokin said:


> trooms8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a GMG Daniel Boone shortly, but don't want to constantly wheel it from my garage to the backyard before/after each smoke. Does anyone leave their smoker 100% outside with a cover? I would hate to destroy the smoker within the first couple years by letting it sit in the elements if it can't handle them.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a GMG Jim Bowie for a little more than two years.  I keep it outside 100% under a GMG cover.  Being in California, I have not had any issues with the pellets being stored in there.  I hasve gone for 3 to 4 months between smokes sometimes and I have never had an issue firing it back up.  It collects a little dusts here and there from the few times it was out for a few days without the cover, but it is nothing that a quick sponge bath has not cleaned up.
Click to expand...


3-4 months between smokes !  :icon_eek:  There's laws against that, right ??  :biggrin:  I just can't wait that long... (Per the Q rules book)   :rules:     LOL

Great info BTW !  Thumbs Up


----------



## backyardsmokin

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> 3-4 months between smokes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's laws against that, right ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't wait that long... (Per the Q rules book)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Great info BTW !


Unfortunately, the wifey does not like any Q, though I have tried to get her to just taste it on my times.  So since most of the food going on it is just for me, at times it does not make sense to fire it up. She has a severe food phobia, but that is another story for a therapist's couch.


----------



## irwinwd

Seems like there should be a law against that. Actually both the time and not liking q.


----------



## kev dan

I have the Daniel Boone.....   LOVE IT!!!!!   As far as searing meat, it isn't quiet like a direct heat grill, but close..   The new Daniel Boones have a heat shield with holes in it, so you can open them up for high heat.  I turn mine up to 500* F when I do steaks or burgs. They do get charred, and stay very juicy.  Since I have had mine I haven't used my normal grill.  I grill/smoke every night.  As far as the GMG not being smoky enough,,,,, if you start your cook at 150* for a while, then turn up the heat, you will get lots of smoke flavor.


----------



## justqit

The new GMG Daniel Boone Grills include the Stainless Steel Direct Flame plates.  You can easily adjust from direct to indirect.  Even while indirect, you can achieve a solid sear.  When you adjust your plates to direct heat you will have all you need.


----------



## jmheier23

I have had a Traeger for a couple years until my company started selling the GMG.  I love the thing, we sell a ton of them and we have yet to have a customer come back to complain about it.  I would say about 75% of all the people I work with now have one.


----------



## rex1

New to pellets Market I'm going to buy a Green Mountain Daniel Boone do you have to use the Wi-Fi or can you use it without the Wi-Fi if it is enable


----------



## rex1

Rex1 Here.  I just bought the Daniel Boone w/wifi.  The Grill was easy to operate.  Had trouble using the wifi as it didn't have any range,  If I had read the instructions properly, I could have figured what the problem was but instead, I sent an email to GMG and I was surprised to get an answer within about 30 minutes telling me what to do.  As it turned out, my grill was located too close to the router and I was advised to change the broadcast from the GMG network to my home network, which only took a few minutes.  Now the app works on my home network and I can access it from anywhere in and around my house.  I was surprised at such good customer Service..  As far as the grill, I have only cooked on it once, did two chicken halves and they came out great.  Never used a pellet grill before so didn't know what to expect..  Sorry, I did cook a hamburger also  just to see how it would do.  My observation is that I did not get the smoke flavor on either cook.  I used GMG pellets, the blend.  I have since read that the brand of pellets can make a difference.  I ordered and just receive a 30lb bag of cooking pellets, (Hickory) from amazon and am going to try them.  Other than that I am impressed with the operation of the grill.  When I cooked the hamburger, I turned the temperature up to 500 degrees and it reached the temp just as fast as my Weber Genisis and cooked it just as fast which was a nother surprise.  I think I am really going to love this grill once I get use to it.


----------



## mowin

I use my GMG DB 2-3 times a week.  Great smoker/grill. The higher the temp, the less smoke flavor you will notice. 

Couple tips.  Get a A-MAZE-N tube smoke generator.  Todd is a sight sponsor, and makes a great product.  I have two of them and use them all the time. 

Start your smokes at 150*  for a hr or so, then bump temp to 225* 

You already got 1 of the most popular pellets (cookin pellets).  They are 100% flavor wood,
unlike the GMG pellets which are 40% flavor wood and 60% filler wood. 
I use Lumberjack pellets.  I buy in bulk, 1 ton at a time, and go in with a few friends in my area. 

Next. Don't  trust your set temp to match the grate temp. Mines off quite a bit. Get a maverick 732-733, or igrill2. With a ambient temperature probe to get accurate pit temps.
I like the igrill2, but it's costly,  and the ambient probe is a option adding to the cost.
Amazon has sales on them every now and then making them a good option.


----------



## nklcolt1911

mowin said:


> I use my GMG DB 2-3 times a week. Great smoker/grill. The higher the temp, the less smoke flavor you will notice.
> 
> Couple tips. Get a A-MAZE-N tube smoke generator. Todd is a sight sponsor, and makes a great product. I have two of them and use them all the time.
> 
> Start your smokes at 150* for a hr or so, then bump temp to 225*
> 
> You already got 1 of the most popular pellets (cookin pellets). They are 100% flavor wood,
> unlike the GMG pellets which are 40% flavor wood and 60% filler wood.
> I use Lumberjack pellets. I buy in bulk, 1 ton at a time, and go in with a few friends in my area.
> 
> Next. Don't trust your set temp to match the grate temp. Mines off quite a bit. Get a maverick 732-733, or igrill2. With a ambient temperature probe to get accurate pit temps.
> I like the igrill2, but it's costly, and the ambient probe is a option adding to the cost.
> Amazon has sales on them every now and then making them a good option.


could you use a smoke tube instead of starting at 150?


----------



## mowin

The tube will increase the chamber temp on its own, so you would need to be carefull your food stays cold enough as not to promote bacteria growth. 

If its cold enough outside to keep the pit below 40* with the tube inside, you'll be Ok for a hr or so.  I wouldn't want to push it any longer. 

Try the tube with your pit set @ 150 for a hr.  You will notice a difference.


----------



## nklcolt1911

mowin said:


> The tube will increase the chamber temp on its own, so you would need to be carefull your food stays cold enough as not to promote bacteria growth.
> 
> If its cold enough outside to keep the pit below 40* with the tube inside, you'll be Ok for a hr or so. I wouldn't want to push it any longer.
> 
> Try the tube with your pit set @ 150 for a hr. You will notice a difference.


i should have been more specific, sorry, what i was trying to say is what if i get the grill to 225 and used a smoke tube for the first couple hours


----------



## mowin

Absolutely. I use my tube all the time.  If it's a shorter cook, like  a steak, I'll use the tube and start @ 150*.  If it's a brisket that's going to take 8+ hrs, I'll fill the tube and start @ 225*


----------



## culpepersmoke

David Taylor said:


> Do not buy a Green Mountain Grill!
> 
> They work great for a few bags of pellets, and then the problems begin.
> 
> Do you're research on the internet thoroughly. There is post after post of people with the same issues.
> 
> GMG customer support is absolutely frustrating to say he least. They are impossible to get a hold of and they do not care about satisfying their customers.
> 
> My bit of advice, go with anything else, do not waste your money on this overseas made garbage!


I have a GMG Davy Crocket. Been using it for over a year now. I had some issues in the beginning but I have to disagree with this post. Their customer support was fantastic. They were very quick in responding. I've called them a couple of times, some operator error, some with issues but every time they went over and above to help me out.


----------



## kev dan

I have had a DB for about 2 years....  I grill all year long, even at 10* out.  I love it  NO problems...  The guy must be a Traeger hack.  I also like the "cookin pellets".


----------



## tkelsey25

I recently purchased the Jim Bowie. Is the fan suppose to make a pulsating noise? And also, mine seems to take forever to cook meat. Any ideas? So far I'm not impressed but that also might be me not doing something right. Just cooked 1 inch pork steaks. Set it to 250 and it should only take about an hour and a half but at that mark the internal was only 120. Had to crank it up to 325 and it took another almost 2 hours to reach a internal of 160-165


----------



## mowin

Ok,  my DB set temp is higher than actual temp.  Likely yours is the same, so you were cooking at a lower temp then you thought.   Get a maverick  732 - 733 or a igrill2 with a ambient probe to monitor pit temps. But, it could be you have a bad controller. GMG customers support is top notch. Give them a call. I've called them on a Sunday,  and got a call back the same day.  

As far as the fan, mine does the same thing.


----------



## tkelsey25

Ok thanks for the help. I'll call them and see what they say.


----------



## harris horwitz

I have a friend who has had a Daniel Boone for almost 8 years now with almost no issues.  The two things he had problems with customer service was right there for him. I have been smoking for a long time and have many smokers. I finally decided to pull the trigger on the Daniel Boon about 4 months ago and I have to say I absolutely love it.  I have had some issues with the wifi, and tried many things.  Customer support was right there and they decided to just mail me a wifi board to try to see if that was the problem.  Turns out it was my router having some issues but told me to just keep the board as a backup.  I have smoked many things on it and did notice that the smoke flavor is less than the other smokers I have had.  So, I started using my smoking tube and it makes it dead on perfect.  

Here are some ribs I did yesterday for Superbowl.













ribs1_600.jpg



__ harris horwitz
__ Feb 13, 2017


















ribs2_600.jpg



__ harris horwitz
__ Feb 13, 2017


















ribs3_600.jpg



__ harris horwitz
__ Feb 13, 2017


















ribs4_600.jpg



__ harris horwitz
__ Feb 13, 2017


















ribs5_600.jpg



__ harris horwitz
__ Feb 13, 2017


----------



## tkelsey25

When grilling steaks on it does anyone take the deflector shield out or just leave it in? I wondered if I could take everything out except for the grates


----------



## harris horwitz

tkelsey25 said:


> When grilling steaks on it does anyone take the deflector shield out or just leave it in? I wondered if I could take everything out except for the grates


here is my steak thread on pelletheads.  There are a couple posts about that, between using grillgrates, modding it or what have you.

http://pelletheads.com/index.php?topic=39168.0


----------



## stircrazy

20170125_134007_resized.jpg



__ stircrazy
__ Feb 18, 2017






Farmers sausage and a Pork rib roast













20170125_171829_resized.jpg



__ stircrazy
__ Feb 18, 2017






Rib Roast resting













20170125_172034_resized.jpg



__ stircrazy
__ Feb 18, 2017






nice and Juicy, nice flavor hint of smoke













20170209_200831_resized.jpg



__ stircrazy
__ Feb 18, 2017






three pork butt steaks

After looking for over a year I pulled the trigger on a GMG DC at Christmas, I wanted one that was small enough to throw in the 5th wheel and take camping.  So far I have done about 10 smokes.  I find that I don't even want my Bradley anymore as it always tended to over smoke.  at higher temperatures this leaves just a hint of smoke, stuff tastes like it was cooked over a clean burning camp fire, on smoke it is a mild smoke flavor, but still real nice. going to try some different pellets but I am pretty limited for selection up here. all in all I am very happy with it , very glad I didn't buy the tracer JR and I am considering buying a DB for home.  once I do that I will most likely give my Bradley to my dad.

Steve


----------



## ab canuck

Harris Horwitz  Your ribs look amazing, Points. I am looking at getting a GMG this yr. hopefully, Have a big list ahead of myself....


----------



## ab canuck

Steve That is some great looking Q. Really like rib roast... Point for sure. Thx. for your input on the GMG.


----------



## stircrazy

no problem, I am enjoying it so much I may just buy another one for home and keep the DC in the RV.

Did a whole chicken last weekend













20170227_070213_1488860125966_resized.jpg



__ stircrazy
__ Mar 6, 2017


















20170227_155658_1488860131061_resized.jpg



__ stircrazy
__ Mar 6, 2017


















20170227_174030_1488860134546_resized.jpg



__ stircrazy
__ Mar 6, 2017






​

Steve


----------



## harris horwitz

AB Canuck said:


> Harris Horwitz  Your ribs look amazing, Points. I am looking at getting a GMG this yr. hopefully, Have a big list ahead of myself....


Thanks AB.  Sorry for the delay as I must have missed the notification of your reply.  I think you will be happy with the GMG for sure.  Over the weekend I did two 8.5lb pork butts.  They turned out awesome.  In all honesty, they had the same amount of smoke as when I used one of my charcoal smokers.  I did use the smoke tube with it to help out.  But, I loved the fact that I just set it and forgot it until it was time to go out and spritz.


----------



## harris horwitz

stircrazy said:


> no problem, I am enjoying it so much I may just buy another one for home and keep the DC in the RV.
> 
> Did a whole chicken last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170227_070213_1488860125966_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ stircrazy
> __ Mar 6, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170227_155658_1488860131061_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ stircrazy
> __ Mar 6, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170227_174030_1488860134546_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ stircrazy
> __ Mar 6, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Steve


That look awesome!!! What temp did you do it at? Did you brine it at all?


----------



## upinsmoke01

gmg denial boone with wifi, auger motor burnt out after 8 months, customer support was very hard to get too, once I did and explained that the auger motor was not working and popping my breaker, they have sent me a new motor and control board, took unit apart and found nothing to have caused this issue,


----------



## upinsmoke01

​agree with customer support being hard to get a hold of, DISAGREE with not making the customer happy, I got over 200.00 in parts sent to me due to a auger not working, fixed the issue and never paid a cent,


----------



## upinsmoke01

FB_IMG_1490553483599.jpg



__ upinsmoke01
__ Mar 26, 2017






gmg danial boone cherry pellets


----------



## ab canuck

Looks Great upinsmoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  for sure. Too bad to hear about the breakdown/issue but good to see it's fixed up and you are back up and running. I am looking at getting one, Just not sure what to do you. I want one for work so I am still undecided.


----------



## rex1

Rex1
Sorry to hear upinsmokes auger problem.  I have only had my daniel boone about 4 months and it has worked flawless. Not being computer savy with a 85 year old brrain, i did have a couple of questions about the wifi connections to my home server putting it into client mode because the gmg wifi broadcast was too far.  I sent a email to customer service and got an answer within 30 minutes that solved the problem.  I hadapower failure this week andcould not remember how to get it back up.  Sent another email and again got an answer within 30 minutes and back up going again.  This time i filed the instructions.  I have to give the customer service department five stars from my prospectus.
Rex1


----------



## upinsmoke01

rex1, i'm not disgruntle about the customer service, just took a bit before I got a someone, still love my smoker and use it weekly,


----------



## upinsmoke01

​those ribs was done hrs before the auger went, was not 100% happy with them as the separation was not yet there and the tenderness was not at the point to my liking, went to smoke a pork loin and that's when I found the auger not working, as of this writing still not up and running,  waiting on parts


----------



## harris horwitz

I had a wifi issue.  Every time I emailed them, I got my answer the same day.  Finally after getting fed up and letting them know, and doing all the tests, they determined it was a bad wifi unit and I had one in 2 days, across the country.  I had the same issue again.  Turns out that my router was having issues and dropping the gmg off the network.  I hit them up and told them the situation, explaining that the wifi wasn't bad amd to give me an address and I will shit the replacement back. They didn't reply to two emails, and the third one they finally replied and said to keep it, no biggy.  So, I had a friend who originally turned me onto the GMG and he had a DB that was 8 years old non wifi.  He is now full wifi and happy.  Here are ribs I did today.  Love this thing.













ribs.jpg



__ harris horwitz
__ Mar 26, 2017


















ribs5_600.jpg



__ harris horwitz
__ Feb 13, 2017


----------



## upinsmoke01

​ribs looking q perfect, never had a wifi issue other than the dealer swapped my non wifi board out for a wifi and the board he gave me had no serial number on it so I couldn't set it up, took back the same day reswapped the board and never had an issue, dealer has been awesome,


----------



## ostrichsak

FWIW my DB wifi drops from the network regularly & doesn't reconnect. None of my other wireless clients do this & I'm no rookie to networking. They're sent me new controllers for various reasons & every one of them across several firmware versions demonstrates the same behavior. I'm pretty sure the problem isn't strictly the router in either of our situation.


----------



## harris horwitz

Very possible you are right.  I do know that I have gone into my router and set it via the mac ip of the DB.  So there really should be no way that it should drop the grill once connected.  It always connected no problem, but like you... just dropped and sometimes would never connect.  Finally, after the second wifi module, I took an old iphone and/or my tablet and I simply connect point to point with the grill.  I just use that stand alone and leave my cell out of the equation.  Hasn't dropped one time so not only am I at a loss, I am at least content now.


----------



## bbqaz

***Important*** Have a wifi daniel boone and only have about 4 cooks on it.   I had family over last night was going to cook chicken on the grill.   I turn it on let it go through the tests cycle 99 degrees showed so I pressed the up arrow until 375.  Grill struggled reaching 160 and smoke was billowing  out and pellets were being used rapidly.   I contacted customer support they called back in 20 minutes.   They asked me if I allowed grill to come up to 150 before changing to my desired temperature...I said no.  They said I needed to shut the grill off so it doesn't catch fire and apologized that this isn't in their instruction book.  Page 18 says I can change the temperature as soon as the cycle is complete nowhere does it say to wait until it gets to 150.  I was embarrassed thatI had to use the oven and my full house of guests waited an additional hour to eat.... needless to say they asked me you paid over $700 for that?  So don't relive my nightmare let the grill come up to 150 before changing the temperature.  Get it in the book GMG especially if its a hazard!


----------



## kpb46

bbqaz said:


> ***Important*** Have a wifi daniel boone and only have about 4 cooks on it.   I had family over last night was going to cook chicken on the grill.   I turn it on let it go through the tests cycle 99 degrees showed so I pressed the up arrow until 375.  Grill struggled reaching 160 and smoke was billowing  out and pellets were being used rapidly.   I contacted customer support they called back in 20 minutes.   They asked me if I allowed grill to come up to 150 before changing to my desired temperature...I said no.  They said I needed to shut the grill off so it doesn't catch fire and apologized that this isn't in their instruction book.  Page 18 says I can change the temperature as soon as the cycle is complete nowhere does it say to wait until it gets to 150.  I was embarrassed thatI had to use the oven and my full house of guests waited an additional hour to eat.... needless to say they asked me you paid over $700 for that?  So don't relive my nightmare let the grill come up to 150 before changing the temperature.  Get it in the book GMG especially if its a hazard!


My Davey Crockett did the same thing today. Have used it multiple times and never let it go to 150 first. At least you got to talk to someone. I called twice and left a message both times. NO RESPONSE. Guess I'll have to cook the ribs in the oven tomorrow. Kinda wish I would have bought a different brand.


----------



## wildwilly

https://greenmountaingrills.com/new-grill-owners/new-grill-owners-daniel-boone/         It is right on the website. Allow grill to come to 150 before adjusting temperature.


----------



## culpepersmoke

bbqaz said:


> ***Important*** Have a wifi daniel boone and only have about 4 cooks on it. I had family over last night was going to cook chicken on the grill. I turn it on let it go through the tests cycle 99 degrees showed so I pressed the up arrow until 375. Grill struggled reaching 160 and smoke was billowing out and pellets were being used rapidly. I contacted customer support they called back in 20 minutes. They asked me if I allowed grill to come up to 150 before changing to my desired temperature...I said no. They said I needed to shut the grill off so it doesn't catch fire and apologized that this isn't in their instruction book. Page 18 says I can change the temperature as soon as the cycle is complete nowhere does it say to wait until it gets to 150. I was embarrassed thatI had to use the oven and my full house of guests waited an additional hour to eat.... needless to say they asked me you paid over $700 for that? So don't relive my nightmare let the grill come up to 150 before changing the temperature. Get it in the book GMG especially if its a hazard!


I have the DC and I have never waited till it gets to 150 before I turn up the temperature. I have had the DC do pretty much what you are describing. I had to shut it down, take everything out, clean the ashes up and reassemble. It's been fine since. When it happened to me, I surmised that it wasn't so much full of ashes but more likely the parts must have gotten jostled and out of place. I guessed that interfered with the air movement. It delayed my slightly but hasn't happened since but I still check everything before I fire it up now.


----------



## ryanmn

I just bought a Jim Bowie, haven't even received it yet but am planning on using it this weekend for a big church picnic. How many pork butts can it reasonably hold and does anyone have any advice on cooking large quantities of meat on it? Ideally I would like to get 8-10 butts on it. When cooking a single butt, cooking time is usually 10-12 hrs, should I plan for longer with higher quantity?


----------



## bbqaz

kpb46 said:


> My Davey Crockett did the same thing today. Have used it multiple times and never let it go to 150 first. At least you got to talk to someone. I called twice and left a message both times. NO RESPONSE. Guess I'll have to cook the ribs in the oven tomorrow. Kinda wish I would have bought a different brand.


  its on their online directions now to allow grill to come up to 150 before adjusting higher.  Corporate said it will be in the next paper update.


----------



## bregent

WildWilly said:


> https://greenmountaingrills.com/new-grill-owners/new-grill-owners-daniel-boone/         It is right on the website. Allow grill to come to 150 before adjusting temperature.


That only appears in the section for Initial Burn, which makes it seem like it's only necessary the first time you run the grill. And really, if it's that important and potentially hazardous, then the software should automatically bring it to 150 first before going on to a higher set temp - how difficult could that be?


----------



## bbqaz

After talking with GMG support today after grill again was doing the same thing come to find out combustion fan blades were melted under the belly of the grill.  They are sending a replacement combustion fan.   I wonder how that could've happened?


----------



## Music Junkie

I have had my Daniel Boone about two years or so now.  I fired it up for a cook and it cycled through the start up just fine, then would only read up to 170 on the front panel.  The internal temps were actually where I had set it to (225), but the panel just did not read correctly.  I had also had issues with the meat probe reading correctly a couple of times previously (they replaced them within 3 days).  I emailed GMG a question about the controller and meat probe to see if there was something I could do to get this rectified.  Literally less than 5 minutes passed and my cell phone rang.  Customer service was calling me about my grill issues.  After talking to them for about 10-15 min, they placed an order for  me and I received a new control board and meat probe in about 3 days.  I had fully anticipated having to buy some replacement parts, but they replaced it all for free.  I have cooked many meals on that grill and I love it.  I would recommend one with no second thoughts.  I know there are a lot of brands to choose from, and that everyone has their own opinion, but all I can say is that they have taken care of me since the day I bought the unit.  Thumbs up from me.


----------



## harris horwitz

**UPDATE**  I have now owned my Daniel Boone for about 16 months.  Recently, it dawned on me that I should check my side to side temperatures.  I haven't done that in forever.  Turns out that my temps had a 100 degree difference from side to side at 225, and the grill ran 25 degrees hotter than what the grill said.  Fortunately it is cold out so shutting it down only takes about 20 minutes to be able to take the inside apart to make corrections.  I had read that the main firebox should be 4.25" off of the left wall and every 1/4" you adjust it is like a 50 degree difference.  I made that adjustment and the exhaust side was running colder now then the left side.  I called tech support, and once again, they picked up within about 20 seconds and we spent a lot of time on the phone.  He told me things to try and when it is dialed in, note the measurement with a tape measure.  He also told me to make sure to upgrade the firmware as they have 2 new features.  If you are running aftermarket temp probes on the grates, you can calibrate the grill to meet them at 150 and 500 degrees.  It makes a difference.  They also added a "icy, cold, average and hot" setting.  If it is cold the auger and the fan will work more to keep better temps, where as in the heat it will work less to avoid overshooting temps.  Either way, it is nice to know they are still working on things to keep it at a level we all can enjoy.  I now have my temps within 2 degrees side to side when smoking.


----------



## Greyguy

inkjunkie said:


> Been tossing around getting a DB unit. Retailer I stopped at in town just so happens to be the local Warranty center. Do have a question, and this is why I have yet to buy one...
> 
> Can searing be done on it? I know that is what is claimed but am in the dark as to how things can be seared without direct heat...or a very high amount of indirect heat...but what the hell do I know....


I have had my GMG Daniel Boone for two years and love it.  I was advised by a couple of people not to go with Traeger because of their customer service. I’ve had a couple of opportunities to call GMG customer service and have been very impressed each time.


----------

